# Sticky  Photobucket and it's impact on Rewards and older posts.



## scscofield

With Photobucket pulling the move they did there is lots of image links ending up being broken. This includes older posts on the forums and even the rewards.

In the next few weeks we are going to be stripping all the rewards and then reworking the system. More information on this will be forthcoming as we finish hammering all the details out for it.

In regards to older posts that you wish to edit to fix broken image links. Please report your thread that you wish to edit with the included edits in the report. The staff will be watching for these reported threads and will do the edits as soon as possible. Due to the different time zones and schedules of the staff this may have a slight delay from report to actual edit but it should not be much more than a day or so. At the very least I will check every night for said reported edit posts and do them myself.

Thank you for your time and we will be in touch with more info on the rewards.


----------



## ckcrawford

Thanks but that sucks. Had so many kewl trophies


----------

